
ScatterScam: Detect and track counterfeit Android applications - zxxma
https://scatterscam.defensive-lab.agency/
======
zxxma
Interesting new tool for those who deploy Android apps on : ScatterScam,
developed by Defensive Lab Agency, specialized in privacy and security. DLA
has notably worked on the Facebook data usage survey for the WallStreet
Journal in 2019, as well as various in-depth studies of large-scale attacks.

The agency is mainly working on large security audits, but has decided to
offer a new Saas tool, accessible at an open price for the open source world.
This tool is called ScatterScam and automates the detection of counterfeit
apps, to counter attacks such as DarkCaracal for example.

This kind of tool enables automated monitoring and protection against this
type of attack, which is becoming more and more common and can be disastrous
both for "fun" applications and for financial applications, wallets, etc.

The tool is brand new, and deserves to be discovered because it saves a lot of
time and energy...!

Enjoy! Cheers Peers!

